# HP Recovery F11 bei Win 7



## anonymus (24. März 2011)

Hallo!
Bei meinem HP-Notebook ist die Funktionstaste f11 nach einem HDD-Test verlorengegangen. Dann habe ich Win / neu draufgespielt, auch die HP-DVD mit den HP-Programmen, aber da ist wohl der HP-Recovery-MANAGER nicht dabei.
Wer kann mir helfen, diese Taste F11 wieder zu bekommen****?


----------

